# public ramp in Moscow



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

While running up river I saw a ramp in Moscow(or however it is spelled),is it a public ramp?If so does anyone know what road leads to it?Thanks Daryl


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not sure what the name of the rd. is but the ramp is very easy to find...theer may even be signs pointing too it...just go into Moscow on 52 and turns towards tht river on one of the two side streets that intersect 52....Follow those to the river and there will be a rd. that parellels the river..turn onto it and the the rd. for the ramp is just off that....Sorry i don't know any street names but Moscow isn't that big...you shouldn't have any problems finding the ramp if you just look around.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Thaks carpn think I will give it a try tomorrow  Daryl


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Let me know how you like it. I used to launch there 2 boats ago.......my 14' Lowe Line with a 20HP Merc. Had to be back over 10 years ago. It was winter & we'd fish the Meldahl locks for saugers. Almost forgot about that ramp, i might have to try it again. A few years ago when that cigarette boat plowed over the crusier in downtown Cinti, that's where the offending boat had launched from.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

It is a fairly primative ramp, one dock (sometimes) and you park on a real rough area that is on a pretty steep bank, also there is limited lighting. If you have a smaller boat, or an aluminum hull it really isn't bad and makes for an easy run to Meldahl. I like it since I'm only running 40 hp with a 12 gal fuel tank, the run up to the dam and back from New Richmond can be a killer.


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

How long does it take to get to the dam from new richmond?


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

13 miles...depend how fast you run....


----------

